# Tuesday March 10th - Sunday March 15th



## Jcb890 (Mar 9, 2015)

I'm basically starting this thread to get the discussion going.  Where are the best maps/models/forecasts?

A few days ago I was seeing ice/rain/snow for Saturday 3/10, but now I'm seeing snow predicted.  5-8" overnight possibly?  Weather Underground is saying snow most of the day Saturday and then some on Sunday too.  Snow-Forecast only shows up to Saturday night so far, with a prediction of 2.4".

I'll be up at Killington, so selfishly, that's the forecasts I have been checking.


----------



## billski (Mar 10, 2015)

Saturday and Sunday look the most interesting, followed by a steep warm up.   Analysis is way more interesting than maps right now.  Take a look at this:



Remember, when he mentions "project weather' he's talking about the electric company outdoor projects, who he writes these reports for.


----------



## j law (Mar 10, 2015)

This new father hasn't hit the slopes at all this year and I guess my dreams of a single epic powder day are fleeting.  

Sounds like I need to adjust my dreaming towards a spring bump day?




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## hammer (Mar 11, 2015)

FWIW the past few days have been a torch in the flatlands.  Don't mind it at all, nice to see the dirty snow piles go...but I hope it isn't killing the cover up north.

Hard to tell what the forecast will be for the weekend.  Looks like the NCP will make it to southern NH and VT but not sure.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 11, 2015)

Looks like drizzle Saturday anywhere south of Killington. This is turning out to be a bit of a torcher in the flat lands. Snow that's been packed down in the mountains should hold up ok as long as we really are looking towards a cold shift for the 2nd half of March.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 11, 2015)

It's going to snow Saturday for elevated areas in northern new england.  GFS has been very consistent on amounts, Canadian is shifting around and the Euro has been north, which isn't good.  I like my chances with the high base elevation at Bolton Valley Saturday night.  Ride the GFS for the ski resorts!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 11, 2015)

heading to Stowe for the day on Saturday, been poking around the interwebs for some intel on the forecast but its pretty inconsistent between various sites, I've seen some reports saying snow in the morning, some say rain throughout the day, some show clear skies until night time.. it seems to me most weather sites provide information for the surrounding area or nearby town rather than the specific mountain.. does anyone have a reliable website for ski forecasts they could recommend?? I'm making the trek up regardless of the weather, just trying to plan accordingly


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 11, 2015)

Josh Fox thinks Sat starts with rain, at least up to MRG, but seems to be pretty bullish on the rest of March.
http://www.madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2015/03/reports-of-winter-2014-2015-demise-have.html


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 11, 2015)

St. Bear said:


> Josh Fox thinks Sat starts with rain, at least up to MRG, but seems to be pretty bullish on the rest of March.
> http://www.madriverglenweather.blogspot.com/2015/03/reports-of-winter-2014-2015-demise-have.html



Forecast I saw for NH was for a start as snow, switch to rain late afternoon (3 or 4 would not upset me), then a switch back to snow for Saturday night into Sunday.  JB posted GFS map showing good snows up through 3/21 in NNE.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2015)

On Weather Underground for Killington I'm now seeing freezing rain possible in the AM, but other than that, mostly snow on Saturday and Sunday.  Keeping my fingers crossed!!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 12, 2015)

I could have 3 wet powder days this wknd! Middlebury Sat as the snow starts....BV Elevation is my friend Sat night into Sunday and possible small refresh terrain enhanced for MRG Monday AM


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> I could have 3 wet powder days this wknd! Middlebury Sat as the snow starts....BV Elevation is my friend Sat night into Sunday and possible small refresh terrain enhanced for MRG Monday AM



Let's hope for some good conditions this weekend!  Have fun!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2015)

I just checked weather.gov... they are not nearly as bullish on snow...



> *Saturday*
> A chance of rain and snow showers before noon, then rain likely. Cloudy, with a high near 39. Southeast wind 3 to 6 mph. Chance of precipitation is 60%. New snow accumulation of less than a half inch possible.
> *Saturday Night*
> Rain likely before 9pm, then rain and snow likely between 9pm and 11pm, then snow likely after 11pm. Cloudy, with a low around 28. Southeast wind 5 to 7 mph becoming calm after midnight. Chance of precipitation is 70%. New precipitation amounts between a tenth and quarter of an inch possible.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 12, 2015)

Adks NY snow or r for this at storm?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Adks NY snow or r for this at storm?



Translation please? :grin:


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Translation please? :grin:



He said "He wants to know if it is going to rain or snow in the Daks?"


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> He said "He wants to know if it is going to rain or snow in the Daks?"



Yeah, in terms of Scotty posts, that one was crystal clear.

EDIT: 

Scotty, the 12z GFS operational caved to the Canuck and is warmer.  Would be mix at Gore Saturday morning, then rain during the day.  Whiteface would be clear in the morning, but could be rain, snow or mix by noon.   In Vermont, pretty much the only places this might stay all snow as depicted would be Jay Peak, Smuggs, Stowe, and maybe Bolton Valley, but they're all dancing on a fault-line (below).

Two things to consider:
1) This is the op run
2) Since the Canadian seems to maybe handling this better, it might be wise to see what that 12z suggests when it comes out


----------



## marcski (Mar 12, 2015)

Puck it said:


> He said "He wants to know if it is going to rain or snow in the Daks?"



Is he not speaking English?  Come on.  That was an easy one!


----------



## Puck it (Mar 12, 2015)

He is a newbie.  He does not speak Scotty.  And doesn't like ''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''


----------



## dlague (Mar 12, 2015)

ScottySkis said:


> Adks NY snow or r for this at storm?





Jcb890 said:


> Translation please? :grin:





Puck it said:


> He said "He wants to know if it is going to rain or snow in the Daks?"



Exact translation - Adirondacks, NY - Snow or r@!n for this storm!  It is pretty clear.


----------



## hammer (Mar 12, 2015)

Going to SR next week, does it still look like this will add to the base there?


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 12, 2015)

Haha I guess I need to work on my Scotty translations.

Understanding Scotty 101.  Still unsure of what "this at storm" means though. :grin:

Oh and just for Puck it:

''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''s


----------



## Tin (Mar 12, 2015)

Looking a little better. SL and Sunday River should be in the 8-12" with Loaf maybe getting a bit more K to J should do 4-8". MRG will be good for me come Monday.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 12, 2015)

Canadian puts a lot more snow in Maine than Vermont.  Euro likes Maine more as well but still snows in Vermont.  GFS is warmer but brings a nice backend wave of snow Sunday to Vermont.  4-8 is a good call for central and northern Vermont ski areas.  More in Maine possibly.  Maybe by 0z there can be a bit of a consensus. Will the GFS totally cave?  Tough call.


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 12, 2015)

was originally a little worried about possible "wintry mix" at Stowe on Saturday, now its just lookin' more like minimal snow during the day with a little bit more overnight, temps. in the upper 20's, should be a decent day.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 12, 2015)

Tim Kelley laying it out there!  I hope he is right... https://youtu.be/6_LRS64jkFo


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 13, 2015)

And the GFS caves completely.  Ha! Hopefully elevation can help with this one in Vermont.


----------



## moguler6 (Mar 13, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Tim Kelley laying it out there!  I hope he is right... https://youtu.be/6_LRS64jkFo



He sure did! Please be right!


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 13, 2015)

This looks promising for ME and pockets of Northern VT


----------



## Tin (Mar 13, 2015)

catsup948 said:


> Tim Kelley laying it out there!  I hope he is right... https://youtu.be/6_LRS64jkFo



He has been crazy accurate this year.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 13, 2015)

Tin said:


> He has been crazy accurate this year.



I know!  I like it.


----------



## hammer (Mar 13, 2015)




----------



## j law (Mar 13, 2015)

Any maps that show what VT and NY might get?  I'm trying to decide whether to hit the slopes this weekend or next


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Mar 13, 2015)

j law said:


> Any maps that show what VT and NY might get?



would love to see the VT map


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 13, 2015)

VT rain Sat south of somewhere around MRV / Killington latitude. Elevation won't help much below that latitude. Sat night into Sunday anywhere from 3" of wet snow at Mt. Snow up to maybe 10" at places like Bolton and Stowe.

Jay might grab as much as Bolton area but probably slightly less.

I will be skiing Stratton with a rain poncho tomorrow 

Artificial ice nucleation is the wild card here. Massive spraying/seeding operation over the Northeast today. This corresponds with the X class Earth-facing solar flaring. It seems our gov is very concerned about the threat of a solar EMP. The 1859 Carrington Event is something suspicious observers might want to read about.

If this was just cloud seeding we'd expect typical 10 - 25% range precip enhancement. This is not that, today; and therefore we have the wild card factor of massive amounts of artificial cloud condensation nuclei introduced into the troposphere just prior to a weather event.

Most likely this will have a cooling effect in the day time and then cap some heat in the evening, creating a minor inversion tomorrow. We'll see.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 13, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Artificial ice nucleation is the wild card here. Massive spraying/seeding operation over the Northeast today. This corresponds with the X class Earth-facing solar flaring. It seems our gov is very concerned about the threat of a solar EMP. The 1859 Carrington Event is something suspicious observers might want to read about.
> 
> If this was just cloud seeding we'd expect typical 10 - 25% range precip enhancement. This is not that, today; and therefore we have the wild card factor of massive amounts of artificial cloud condensation nuclei introduced into the troposphere just prior to a weather event.



Is this that "chemtrails" conspiracy crap?  Or am I misunderstanding something?


----------



## Edd (Mar 13, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> Massive spraying/seeding operation over the Northeast today.



Source? Honestly curious.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 13, 2015)

Shits real man. Mel Gibson said so


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 13, 2015)

ss20 said:


> Is this that "chemtrails" conspiracy crap?  Or am I misunderstanding something?



Cloud seeding is now a conspiracy?

Basic weather modification using aerosols (cloud condensation nuclei) is now a conspiracy?

To be honest I can't stand the "chemtrails" folks any more. They mean well, they see something unusual going on, but they generally refuse to connect the dots.

On the other hand, there are still plenty of people who see obvious grid pattern spraying which can turn the sky totally white within an hour or two and think there's nothing going on. These people are wilfully ignorant of open, admitted, and well described operations by both private weather modification companies and supported by the National Academy of Sciences, The Royal Society, and the CIA besides numerous others.

It's actually not a conspiracy, it's a matter of people who see the word "chemtrails" and "conspiracy" next to each other, and for some people that's all they need to hear to remain wilfully ignorant.

Anyone can feel free to explain to me why they think weather modification with aerosols is "crap" but it so happens I know someone who worked on these ops in the 80s and that's partly why I became interested in climate intervention.

It's funny in 2015 whenever you mention something which shakes up people's view of reality... no matter how easily proven... "conspiracy theorist".

The ramifications of a Carrington Event in a modern electronic environment with a shaky power grid should be obvious. Remember what happened to Quebec and Maine a couple decades ago due to a solar flare?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 13, 2015)

Edd said:


> Source? Honestly curious.



Start here..

http://climateviewer.com/2013/10/06/climate-engineering-programs/

And you can also check out http://www.weathermodification.com

This stuff is mostly out in the open. The problem is most people think if it's not on CNN / MSNBC / FOX than it's some kind of conspiracy. Not really, just business as usual and the less people think about it, the longer they can keep f'in up the weather without any real regulations.

Oops I forgot it is on MSNBC

http://www.nbcnews.com/watch/nbcnews-com/flashback-weather-modification-333979203996


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 13, 2015)

Must not be very good science with the west having a drought that is screwing not just that area, but the world over with how agriculture is being affected.

There's no need for cloud seeding in New England 99% of the time, so why would they bother?


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 13, 2015)

A lot of states and water resource management divisions out west and especially in the mid-west pay for seeding operations.

But when other states seed, which has been going on for most of a century, the states "upwind" need to seed as well. It's a diminishing returns kind of deal.

I don't know everything about this but I do know more than almost anyone I've run in to. There is a national weather mod / seeding policy that went through Congress in 2005/2006. It stalled out in session. Doesn't matter.. that's what we have.

Next time you see a white unmarked plane leaving a large, extremely persistent trail... use http://flightradar24.com or the mobile app FlightRadar24. You can see what elevation planes are, what their call sign in, what kind of plane it is. That's with commercial flights. 99 times out of 100 you track a plane leaving a persistent, spreading trail and it's got no call sign and no identification. A large portion of the time it won't even show up on the flight trackers. And if it does, often times it will identify as a single engine prop plane like a Cessna... even thought you can see it's a 737. In other words, that plane is NOT under FAA regulations.

Even most military planes will identify model and origin. These planes don't. I've also tracked them flying around in loops over areas which is normal for seeding planes to do. These planes aren't under FAA regulations. To give away their flight data would be to give up trade secrets, among other things.

This is something anyone can prove to themselves if they put in the small effort to go about it.

I mentioned earlier the solar flaring. There's really no point in trying to explain that if people are still hung up on things like cloud seeding. The whole world is seeding and most of the developed world is injecting CCN into the troposphere at this point. Space weather is one of my hobbies though, and since I've been tracking this connection I've been able to predict grid pattern spraying days at about 90% accuracy. When I bother to even pay attention.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 14, 2015)

I believe you.  I knew they did it out west.  Haven't some states banned it though? Vermont surprisingly not one of them.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 14, 2015)

I was about to post a very long post with actual science and actual facts.  But then I realized that it would be a complete waste of time because your mind is clearly locked into your beliefs.  

I will make one point, however, because it is something I have direct experience with.  Your statement that when you track a plane with Flightradar24, "99 times out of 100 you track a plane leaving a persistent, spreading trail and it's got no call sign and no identification" is complete and utter bullshit.  I am somewhat of an aviation nerd, and I use the Flightradar24 app all of the time when I am outside and see a plane overhead.  In Vermont, most of those planes are coming from Europe, so I find it interesting to see where they are coming from and where they are going to.  So let's just say I've done PLENTY of flight tracking while visually observing an airplane.  Your statement regarding tracking is so laughably false, that I can't take anything else you say remotely seriously.  You know you have a problem when you have to make up facts to support your extraordinary claim.

And am I wrong or are you suggesting that New England is "upwind" of California?  If you are... well...


----------



## Puck it (Mar 14, 2015)

I think he wears a foil hat!


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 14, 2015)

Here is a website that does a good job of explaining why his hat is made of foil: http://contrailscience.com

But I suppose that, rather than actually refuting the facts, he'll just say that the website is run by the New World Order or something like that - all while Alex Jones is streaming in the background.


----------



## Tin (Mar 14, 2015)

Someone is off their Clozaril.


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2015)

First hand report shows a crusty mess at Stowe.  Looks like Burke could win this time in VT


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 14, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> Here is a website that does a good job of explaining why his hat is made of foil: http://contrailscience.com
> 
> But I suppose that, rather than actually refuting the facts, he'll just say that the website is run by the New World Order or something like that - all while Alex Jones is streaming in the background.



I don't think we're talking about the same thing. I've brought up the topics of cloud seeding and weather modification, and provided links to numerous articles and a company, one among many, who openly advertise these wares.

So whatever you're talking about that has to do with NWO / Alex Jones / ContrailScience, maybe you want to start a new thread about that.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn straight Tuna. VT is waiving that False Flag shit


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 14, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't think we're talking about the same thing. I've brought up the topics of cloud seeding and weather modification, and provided links to numerous articles and a company, one among many, who openly advertise these wares.
> 
> So whatever you're talking about that has to do with NWO / Alex Jones / ContrailScience, maybe you want to start a new thread about that.



You said that the contrails we see in the sky are weather modification when in reality it's just a flight from Heathrow to JFK.  Stop pretending that your nutty conspiracy theory is superior.  Just because a company can do it does not mean that when you look up in the sky you are seeing a massive government conspiracy.  

And did you really say that the northeast is "upwind" of California?

And... Your statement about Flightradar24 is still complete bullshit.  

But other than those things you were spot on.


.


----------



## abc (Mar 14, 2015)

billski said:


> First hand report shows a crusty mess at Stowe.


Would appreciate update on Stowe through the week if anyone are there. 

Have plan to go up next weekend. Hoping they either groom out the crust or receive enough snow dust to cover it up.


----------



## dmw (Mar 14, 2015)

abc said:


> Would appreciate update on Stowe through the week if anyone are there.
> 
> Have plan to go up next weekend. Hoping they either groom out the crust or receive enough snow dust to cover it up.



It was pretty good today, not great but better than it could have been. Crusty mess may have been starting to fall at the end of the day; as long as it turns to snow tonight (and whatever happens this week) I think it should be good.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 14, 2015)

On the other side of Stowe conditions yesterday and today were firm and fast packed powder.  Entire place is like an FIS course, so if you like optimal tuna conditions, this is it.  Only thing that stinks is, the glades are all closed.

Currently snowing at the base, only about 1/4 inch down so far.


----------



## abc (Mar 14, 2015)

You guys skiing tomorrow, mind posting a few notes at the end of the day to let me know what it skis like on the ground? 

Much appreciated.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 15, 2015)

bdfreetuna said:


> So whatever you're talking about that has to do with NWO / Alex Jones / ContrailScience, maybe you want to start a new thread about that.


One final comment.  It's clear to me that you have no intention of obtaining actual facts.  The website I linked to deals primarily with the physical characteristics of contrails and the chemistry and physics behind them, not with what may be in contrails.  I provided the link after you advised people of what type of contrail to be on the lookout for.  So for failure to actually inquire into your crack pot theory, and ignoring "sciency" facts, you are epic fail.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 15, 2015)

VTKilarney said:


> You said that the contrails we see in the sky are weather modification when in reality it's just a flight from Heathrow to JFK.  Stop pretending that your nutty conspiracy theory is superior.  Just because a company can do it does not mean that when you look up in the sky you are seeing a massive government conspiracy.
> 
> And did you really say that the northeast is "upwind" of California?
> 
> ...



Your entire argument against me is based on putting words in my mouth and repeatedly trying to make this about some kind of conspiracy. I made no comments about contrails; I made no comment about California; I made no comment about tracking passenger airliners. Frankly I gave you some fair points you could have debated without attempting to have an argument about some fringe topics with yourself. Seems like a weird reaction to me.

But hey if cloud seeding and weather modification are what you call a conspiracy theory, maybe I should have said right off the bat: These comments are intended primarily for those persons not happily living under a rock.

As for FlightRadar24 I don't really care if you think it's BS. It takes very little time for anyone to test my statement regarding WxMod planes and call signs.

Again I'm happy to provide links which include massive amounts of history and documents such as this one:

Timeline: History of Weather Modification

WxMod, cloud seeding and climate intervention (as well as climate science in general) are of particular importance to skiers. Every sort of aerosol has been tested since at least the 80s and I know that beyond the shadow of a doubt thanks to a friend of the family. Government-paid research met, now retired.

In other words.. sorry chip.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 15, 2015)

You can't argue with ... Well...  You know...

I'm done.


.


----------



## Jully (Mar 15, 2015)

Didn't the UN ban large scale weather modification?


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 15, 2015)

Jully said:


> Didn't the UN ban large scale weather modification?


All I know is that I had one of the best laughs in a long time while watching the videos on the site that bdfreetuna just linked to.


----------



## Edd (Mar 15, 2015)

Claiming large scale weather modification is a huge thing. Tuna sort of mentioning it super casual, like, "you guys all get that this is happening, right?" is bound to get the reaction that it's getting. 

Tuna, I think you're a good guy but, I can't get on board with what you're claiming. You're a passionate skier, so you're ok in my book.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 15, 2015)

I think it's a huge thing as well, Edd, that's why I keep an eye on the science and policies behind it.

I totally respect your skepticism. Smart move, honestly. There's so much garbage on the internet between Contrail Science on one hand and GeoengineeringWatch on the other hand. As a result most people who even care about this topic are woefully uninformed because they've "chosen a camp", and as a result will only listen to opinions which reinforce their beliefs. Reminds me a lot of the climate change debate where according to my research the truth is pretty darn complicated, but most people will passionately argue on polarized belief versus the other.

So I've got a few minutes to spare, let me address the claim "weather modification is large scale". I'll stand behind that claim. After a decade of learning and insider info to me that statement is about as controversial as saying the sun is bright.

What I'm going to do is provide some links to as-official-as-I-can-find sources indicating that indeed this is large scale, mostly out in the open, and well within the realm of the average person to comprehend.

...............

WORLD METEOROLOGICAL ORGANIZATION

WMO DOCUMENTS ON WEATHER MODIFICATION
Updated in the meeting of the Expert Team on Weather Modification Research
Abu Dhabi, 22-24 March 2010 

 Operational programmes in fog dispersion, rain and snow enhancement and hail suppression
are taking place in many countries around the world. The primary aim of these projects is to obtain
more water, reduce hail damage, eliminate fog, or other similar practical result in response to a
recognized need.

http://www.wmo.int/pages/prog/arep/wwrp/new/weathermod_new.html

......................

Then there was Senate bill S.517 in 2005-2006... National Weather Mod policy under NOAA, NASA and NSF. The bill went nowhere, but that's exactly what happened.

https://www.congress.gov/bill/109th-congress/senate-bill/517

..................

Again, you don't have to look hard to see the current agenda. Here's what the National Academy of Sciences is up to.

http://nas-sites.org/americasclimat...-technical-evaluation-of-selected-approaches/

............

Here's a partial list of weather modification projects approved by NOAA in 2011. You can see which private companies were granted requests, for which reason, and where. Note that this is only private enterprise and a partial list. Still, it's useful to see how really anyone can modify the weather if they have the capability.

http://www.agriculturedefensecoalit...ms_Spreadsheet_11WXMOD5_as_of_July_7_2011.pdf

.............

This one is really good. National Research Council report on WxMod from 2003. Go to page 23 to see "current operations". Whatever they were doing 10-15 years ago is probably doubled now.


Critical Issues in Weather Modification Research
Committee on the Status and Future Directions in U.S
Weather Modification Research and Operations,
National Research Council 

http://radiometrics.com/data/uploads/2013/02/NRC2003.pdf

"The rapid expansion of the seeding industry, with claims of seeding effects that
could not be rigorously substantiated and for which there was only a sketchy theory and
questionable physical evidence, deepened the split between meteorologists and those
supporting the seeding efforts. A few of the commercial companies, however, made an
effort to deal openly with these problems. These companies survived and contributed
substantially to increased knowledge about the seedability of clouds. Yet even today the
words “weather modification” and “cloud seeding” conjure up images of alchemy and
charlatans.

Current Status of Weather Modification
Operations and Research
CURRENT OPERATIONAL EFFORTS
In the annual register of National Weather Modification Projects, compiled and
published by the World Meteorological Organization (WMO), 24 countries provided
information on more than 100 ongoing weather modification activities in 1999 (Plate 2),
with most of the precipitation enhancement programs located in the subtropical semiarid
belts on either side of the equator. These data, however, pertain only to countries that
report such information, and at least 10 other countries were conducting weather
modification programs. A few of these precipitation enhancement and hail suppression
programs have been conducted on a continuous basis for more than 40 years. China is the
most active country in pursuing weather modification, with an investment estimated at
more than $40 million annually, both for hail suppression and precipitation enhancement.
In the United States the number of precipitation enhancement and hail
suppression programs has varied over the course of the past several decades, while the
number of fog dissipation projects has remained nearly constant throughout this time
(with the primary example being the program sponsored by Delta Airlines at Salt Lake
City International Airport). In the last few years there has been an increase in operational
weather modification activities in the United States, with approximately 66 programs (for
hail suppression and snow or rain enhancement) being conducted in 2001, according to
activities reported to NOAA (Plate 2). All of these projects are located in the southern
and western states of the United States and are sponsored by local, state, or private
entities. No federal funding currently supports any project.
The increase in operational programs over the past 10 years indicates a growing
perceived need for enhancing water resources and mitigating severe weather in many
parts of the world, including the United States. For users and operators of weather
modification technologies, the decision of whether to implement or continue an
operational program is a matter of cost-benefit risk management, which raises questions
about what constitutes “successful” modification. Cloud-seeding experiments have
shown mixed results, but many operational cloud-seeding programs continue, based on
what is seen as circumstantial or indirect evidence of positive results."

......

That's probably enough for now. Lots of info especially if you follow that last link.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 16, 2015)

Well, this past weekend (14 & 15) at Killington was awful.  Saturday was rain/freezing rain all day and night.  We even lost power at the hotel.  Conditions were super icy Saturday.  Sunday we turned our tickets in for future vouchers and went tubing, which was a lot of fun.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 16, 2015)

Smuggs was fun Friday and Saturday.  Hard and fast FIS conditions with no ice.  Only problem was the woods were closed.  All the woods opened Sunday after 4" overnight, but I had to leave (figures).


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 17, 2015)

BenedictGomez said:


> Smuggs was fun Friday and Saturday.  Hard and fast FIS conditions with no ice.  Only problem was the woods were closed.  All the woods opened Sunday after 4" overnight, but I had to leave (figures).



See that is 35%/ of trip report .I think you should write some time.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 17, 2015)

abc said:


> You guys skiing tomorrow, mind posting a few notes at the end of the day to let me know what it skis like on the ground?
> 
> Much appreciated.



I was at Bolton on Sunday, and it exceeded my expectations as far as snow quality goes.  There was plenty of powder in the woods.  Stowe is obviously more trafficked, so that could affect things, but I would guess that if temps remain Wintery up there this week, you should be good to go.  In fact, I am leaning towards Smugg's this weekend because of these factors.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mulva (Mar 17, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> Well, this past weekend (14 & 15) at Killington was awful.  Saturday was rain/freezing rain all day and night.  We even lost power at the hotel.  Conditions were super icy Saturday.  Sunday we turned our tickets in for future vouchers and went tubing, which was a lot of fun.



I didn't think so at all.  Saturday was light freezing rain for some of the day and I spent it in the North Ridge/Canyon area.  Nice turns on groomed steeps.  Woods were closed though and rightfully so.  Sunday was frozen from the overnight chill but it started snowing early and after some laps in the Glades area (which skied pretty great actually), there was enough snow to move to some steeper stuff.  Skyburst, Wildfire,  and lower Skyelark  had great snow.  Northstar, Low Rider, and the woods off Solitude were really good.  I park at Rams Head and ended the day ripping a couple laps on Header ( no sign of any freeze) before leaving pretty satisfied with a questionable weather weekend.  I don't know, I like to take what the mountain gives me and don't try to force what's not there.  Damn, sorry for the TR in the wrong section.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 17, 2015)

mulva said:


> I didn't think so at all.  Saturday was light freezing rain for some of the day and I spent it in the North Ridge/Canyon area.  Nice turns on groomed steeps.  Woods were closed though and rightfully so.  Sunday was frozen from the overnight chill but it started snowing early and after some laps in the Glades area (which skied pretty great actually), there was enough snow to move to some steeper stuff.  Skyburst, Wildfire,  and lower Skyelark  had great snow.  Northstar, Low Rider, and the woods off Solitude were really good.  I park at Rams Head and ended the day ripping a couple laps on Header ( no sign of any freeze) before leaving pretty satisfied with a questionable weather weekend.  I don't know, I like to take what the mountain gives me and don't try to force what's not there.  Damn, sorry for the TR in the wrong section.



No worries and I'm glad you had fun.  I always take what the mountain gives me also and not force it.  That's why we decided to not go skiing/boarding Sunday.  Tubing was a great time.

Perhaps I should have tried some other trails, but all of the ones I spent time on Saturday, by noon were all rutted up and then it seemed like everything towards the lower end of the mountain was almost pure ice.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 17, 2015)

Jcb890 said:


> No worries and I'm glad you had fun.  I always take what the mountain gives me also and not force it.  That's why we decided to not go skiing/boarding Sunday.  Tubing was a great time.
> 
> Perhaps I should have tried some other trails, but all of the ones I spent time on Saturday, by noon were all rutted up and then it seemed like everything towards the lower end of the mountain was almost pure ice.



I was up on the access road @ the Wobbly, Sat evening while a moderate icing event was going on.  People were falling on their butts all over the place.  Played into our decision not to ski Killington Sunday.  Hit Dartmouth instead, (see trip report section)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 26, 2015)

bdfreetuna,

Apparently Q Burke is now engaging on weather modification.  X marks the spot:


----------

